# After weight loss, would you ever consider a "beauty" pageant?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

..


----------



## Heidi's_Goats (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm over 220# right now. I had to loose weight when I was infertile. I got down to 167#, the compliments never stopped.  I miss those days. After 4 kids, loosing weight has become a major challenge. Trying to feed your children, and eating low-carb is hard.

Anyway, ABSOLUTELY! My plans are to get glamour photos taken for my husband and myself. I probably would wait until I was down to 140# before I would enter.

Maybe a weight loss beauty pageant would be nice.


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I wouldnt....I have always been self-conscious

Rachel


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm also probably too self-conscious to enter. And I DEFINITELY would not enter if it involved wearing any kind of swimsuit, ick.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, the reason I initially posted the question is because I found out that there is a Mrs. America contest. (Each state has their own pageant and then the winners go to the nationally televised Mrs. America.) 

Anyway - in looking online I discovered that one of the women competing in the Mrs. Missouri contest this coming weekend has lost 110 pounds and it got me to wondering if anyone would ever set something like this for a goal. I think she has a lot to be proud of and who knows, maybe the pageant was the goal she set for herself.

I deleted the message after lots of people looked but nobody replied cause' I felt a little silly about the topic.  DH and I did go to the state Mrs. Pageant here - (my curiosity was just getting the best of me). It was interesting. I can't say that I would ever do it - I can't say that I wouldn't. First things first though - these extra 50 pounds would definitely need to disappear!! LOL


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I never would. I'm 45 and even when I lose the weight, I'd be too self conscious as well. It would take a LOT of make up! And muscle toning. I'd have to work out for months before I'd even consider such a thing. Then there's the total makeover issue. I just don't have time or energy or interest for such silliness at my age. "Silliness" I say because at my age it would be silly to even think about a beauty pageant.


----------

